

Show HN: Blog using Github Gists - sankha93
http://sankha93.github.io/grite/

======
rblstr
I think most developers would have considered creating a git/gist powered
blog. I know I have. Being able to simply add a new markdown doc to a repo and
have it show up in a blog based on date added would be cool.

------
darkowlzz2
Related site: <http://gist.io>

~~~
sankha93
Yes, but this allows you to host your own blog, and presents all posts not
just one at a time.

